# alsamixer/kmix o.ä. - Was macht der "digital" fader?

## Erdie

Hallo,

mal ne Verständnisfrage. Bei den meisten onboard chipsätzen gibt es einen Regler sowohl für "capture"als auch einen mit der Bezeichung "digital". Bei beiden wird das aufgenomme Signal lauter wenn man sie hochdreht. Was bedeutet, technisch gesehen, der Regler mit der Bezeichung "digital" ? Wird dort dem digitalen Sample - Wert ein Faktor draufgerechnet wenn man diesen höher stellt? Wie steht es im Gegensatz dazu mit dem "Capture" Regler? Regelt der eine analoge Verstärkung des Input? 

Wie steht es in diesem Zusammenhang mit dem Rauschabstand? Nehmen wir mal an, ich habe eine hochwertige Signalquelle vor der soundkarte im Line Eingang, die ich beliebig hochpegeln kann, wie sollte man die beiden Regler "capture" und "digital" am besten einstellen wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass das vor die Soundkarte geschaltete Mischpult wesentlich besser Signal-Rauschabstände hat als die Sondkarten Hardware.

Wenn ich wüßte, was die beiden Einstellunge intern bewirken, könnten ich mir die Frage leicht selbst beantworten. Leider weiß ich es nicht.

Danke 

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Für alle, die sich ähnliches auch schon gefragt haben: Ich habe etwas im Netz gefunden:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/CS4236B_Mixer

Dort steht, dass der Digital Regler eine analoges (SIC!) Signal regelt, nämlich die ins analoge konvertierte digitale Summe aller aktivierten Inputquellen.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

